# Mastectomy recovery time....how long DO YOU think it is.



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

MrsD is having a mastectomy on Tuesday. She is obviously not happy but stoic.
25 years ago she had cancer in the same breast but a 'lumpectomy' did the trick BUT she was in hospital 2 weeks.

Her operation is 1st thing Tuesday and they say she could be home TUESDAY EVENING!!!.....possibly Wednesday.
Amazing advance in surgery is it not?


----------



## Rocky (22 Apr 2021)

I hope all goes well. All the best to your wife (and you).


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2021)

Yes, amazing.

I had that operation early on a Wednesday morning, and left hospital the next day.

The "drain bag" remains attached for up to a week approx, and is very awkward.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, amazing.
> 
> I had that operation early on a Wednesday morning, and left hospital the next day.
> 
> The "drain bag" remains attached for up to a week approx, and is very awkward.


Yes....they have told her she will have the drain and will go back, probably Friday, to habe it removed.
What did you do re' bras and inserts prosthetic .....if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes....they have told her she will have the drain and will go back, probably Friday, to habe it removed.
> What did you do re' bras and inserts prosthetic .....if you dont mind me asking?



A difficult question to answer.

I had a lot of flesh removed as the lump was so large, and also lots of lymph nodes removed. 

"Softy" bras are available and the fabric prosthetics are available in different sizes, but it may be a while before she wears a bra. 

She should have a "Breast Cancer Nurse" assigned to her, and Mrs D should ask their advice as we all different in our preferences.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

All the best to MrsD - from the random cyclist that popped in to buy the camera bag all those years ago - it's still in use by my son.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2021)

Does Mrs D know yet whether she will need Chemotherapy and/or radiotherapy?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2021)

Wish MrsD well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> Does Mrs D know yet whether she will need Chemotherapy and/or radiotherapy?


They can't do chemo as she had that 25 years ago and they can't do it twice in the same area.
They recommend NOT to have radio but she doesn't want that anyway.
She has been speaking to a breast screening nurse.
She bought 2 sports bras today from M&S. The fitter specialises in mastectomy fittings and was very helpful.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Apr 2021)

My mum had the same op done about 18 months ago she had also had a lumpectomy and radiotherapy back in the 80s. She is 83 now and seems to have come out the other side as well as can be expected. She made a fairly quick recovery from the op, but did stay in longer than they first anticipated to be on the safe side as the drain amount was too high. The bigger challenge was going through chemo afterwards which I found as her support pretty stressful. She was pretty stoic though. 
Good luck.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

My best wishes to MrsD that the operation is straight forward and the recovery is quick.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2021)

Best wishes to Mrs Dave.


----------



## Buck (22 Apr 2021)

Dave - wishing your good lady a speedy recovery and a man hug for you too 

whilst I had a very different major op last year and in 2018, my advice would be to make sure MrsD accesses as much of the specialist support that is available and doesn’t over do it when she gets home.


----------



## Craig the cyclist (23 Apr 2021)

I hope that the op goes well, and that the follow up is seamless.

Can I just add that the recovery _*physically*_ may not be that long. However this operation can have a longer recovery time emotionally and psychologically. See if there are any counselling services available for post-op too, and very good luck to her in her recovery.


----------



## mickle (23 Apr 2021)

GWS Mrs Dave.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Apr 2021)

Give Mrs D a gentle hug from us all, and spoil her rotten- I suggest chocolate.


----------



## AuroraSaab (23 Apr 2021)

Hope the op goes OK and your wife makes a quick recovery.


----------



## byegad (23 Apr 2021)

Hope she's soon back on form. Lady Byegad has had a lump a couple of times. Luckily 'just' cysts which are drained with a long needle!😯


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2021)

My OH has had a lump removed today and in the recovery ward, waiting to be discharged. Hopefully will recover quickly at home over the next week or so.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Apr 2021)

Best wishes to MrsD from me. 
Best wishes to you, too.


----------



## Colin Grigson (24 Apr 2021)

Good luck to you both ....


----------



## Zanelad (24 Apr 2021)

Good luck to you both. Mrs Z had a lumpectomy about a year ago. I found the hardest element to deal with was the emotional side. The physical side of caring for her was no problem. However, her emotions were all over the place. She'd burst into tears seemingly without reason. All I could offer were hugs and reassurances. It gets better with time, but I felt useless at times being unable to do much. I guess it one hasn't had to face having cancer oneself it's hard to fully understand the fears. Just be there for her, sometimes it's all that is needed.


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2021)

Best wishes to both mrs Dave and yourself , hope all goes well and a speedy recovery


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2021)

byegad said:


> Hope she's soon back on form. Lady Byegad has had a lump a couple of times. Luckily 'just' cysts which are drained with a long needle!😯


That's similar to Mrs Stephec, last Monday we were at the breast cancer centre in Wythenshawe Hospital after she received a letter saying that she needed further tests following a routine screening, luckily it was all clear, and a big well done to the NHS on this, it was less than a week of waiting from the letter to the appointment.

All the best to Mrs Dave, hope she's on the mend very soon.


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2021)

Catching up on things with being away in law caring.Big careful hug from here all the best


----------



## 12boy (26 Apr 2021)

My wife was referred to a surgeon that acted as if there were no risks whatsover with an implant. A few months later she fixed dinner and then began feeling chill. I made her go to the emergency room where they diagnosed an exploding staph infection and wound up removing the implant. After months of feeling ill and extremely stout antibiotics she got past it but was seriously weakened by the infection. Had she known of the risk she would not have had the implant. If she wants one that is fine, but it is good to know it can be dangerous so an informed choice can be made. If I had not bullied her to go to the hospital, a few hours delay would have killed her. Best wishes for Mrs D.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Apr 2021)

All the very best MrsD


----------

